# Sand + Turface MVP + What else?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I just picket up 50 lbs of Inert Pool Filter Sand and 50 lbs of Turface MVP. I don't plan on layering them but mixing it all together.

I want to dust with Peat Moss, but what kind/brand should I use? Where do you get it?

Should I be adding anything else to the substrate mix?


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Peat moss are sold at your local hardware/gardening store like home depot. Moss brands are exactly the same so just make sure its "just" peat moss without any additive. I use Scott's Peat moss. You can add Osmoscote as a nutritious bottom layer and mulm for a bacterial kick start.


----------

